# Glock 17 what model same feel in .45ACP??



## fmj shooter (Sep 13, 2008)

I will be picking up a glock 17 within the next couple weeks. I put it on lay-a-way. I really liked the way it felt in my hand. After I bail this one out I think I really want a .45acp but wich model woll feel like the 17 in the hand? I would like to stay away from the wide grip on the 21, will the glock 21SF feel more like the 17? And will the SF frame give me 13 rounds in the clip? Thanks for the information.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.glock.com/english/index_pistols.htm

You can see each size..you know what the full size fits like and you like that so maybe another in the caliber you are looking for?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

The 45 Glocks definitely are wider than the 9/ 40 Glocks. At least the 21 I handled was.

You may want to look into the XD. Thinner grip and still holds 13+1...


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I realize that it is not a .45ACP, but the model 37 is a .45GAP and my understanding is that it was made to have nearly the same frame size as the 17/22.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Glock .45ACPs are pretty much bricks with the exception of the 36, which is a single-stack concealment gun. None really feel close to the 17.

I am a Glock partisan, as the long-time members here will attest, but if for some reason I wanted a double-stack .45, I'd take a very long look at the Springfield XD.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a 21sf it is very similar to the 17 it is a little wider, but not much. And it holds 13+1 and is a tack driver. I have been real happy with it, my opnly complaint is that Crimson Trace does not yet make grips for it that I could find. So I had to go with a rail mount laser but it is plenty small and easy to adjust so not to bad. I really like the gun


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

For what Crimson trace will run ya you can get the one that replaces the guide rod. I did it with a 19 a while back. I liked it.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

BigMatt,

If I remember correctly you had a model 37 at one point, correct? What was the grip like compared to the 21SF? Also, have you had a chance to compare the 21SF to the "regular" 21?

Thanks!


----------



## fmj shooter (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I went out searching today. From what I found when it is time to purchase another .45acp it will be between the Glock 21SF and the XD45 
4". The Glock 21SF feels better in my hand then the regular 21. The XD45 really feels good in the hand. I will be trying to shoot both models before I make a final decision on which model I like better. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

What's the difference between the 21 and 21SF?

EDIT:

Just read up on it:

"The second design modification is the size of the grip frame. When I first handled a G21SF, I didn't immediately notice a difference, but when I had the chance to handle a G21 next to a G21SF side by side, the difference became obvious. This is definitely something you need to feel to appreciate. That 13 rounds of .45ACP fit into so comfortable a grip and one so slim is amazing to me. Part of the difference in size is easily observed when you look at the grip frame from the bottom. The dead space behind the magazine well is much smaller on the G21SF than it is on the G21. That isn't the only change, though there is also a noticeable difference in the thickness of the grip frame on either side of the mag well. If I'd had a set of calipers to measure the difference with, I'd report on exactly what it is. Unfortunately, I just have to say, 'It felt thinner and was more comfortable in my hand.'" 

http://www.officer.com/web/online/On-the-Street/Glock-21-SF/21$37241

Looks like they're trying to thin down the frame, which is good IMO.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> BigMatt,
> 
> If I remember correctly you had a model 37 at one point, correct? What was the grip like compared to the 21SF? Also, have you had a chance to compare the 21SF to the "regular" 21?
> 
> Thanks!


All the negative comments and the fact that 45 acp ammo is cheaper convinced me to swap the 37 for a 21sf the grip is very similar just a tad wider and a little "boxier" and I havnt had a chance to feel a regular 21. I am in the market to get two more guns in the next few weeks. I am looking for a reasonably priced 1911 that will offer good reliability and a sub compact either 9 or 40 for my wife, so while I am out shopping I will take a look at a regular 21 and see how it feels.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Matt. Was there a major difference between shooting the .45GAP and the .45ACP or are they about the same?


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> Thanks, Matt. Was there a major difference between shooting the .45GAP and the .45ACP or are they about the same?


The major difference is you won't be able to shoot the .45GAP because ammunition is impossible to find.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I vote for the XD45 over the g21sf
HOWEVER
I do like the 45GAP - 
JUST ORDER AMMO IN BULK 
from places like midwayusa (i think the ammo will be more available in the future)


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Your best bet is the G37 model.



fmj shooter said:


> ...And will the SF frame give me 13 rounds in *the clip*?


And:


----------



## fmj shooter (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I do believe I made a deal on a XD45 4" today. Nothing exchanged hands at this time, but I found one that has only had according to the owner about 50 rounds throught it, as well as being in excelent shape. I will take possesion of this gun in a couple of weeks. The way the arrangement is set up.


----------



## fmj shooter (Sep 13, 2008)

I did go with the xd45 4" service model, picked it up today brought it home cleaned it and then snuk away to shot 100 rnds thru it. Im very pleased with the performance the xd45.


----------

